# Northeast Owners meet



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im basically the head of the northeast G8 owners club and am trying to organize a g8 camaro corvette gto meet....we have 30 g8's confirmed for feb so the march meet i wanna try and do that we meet at floyd bennet field and we can set a date if all of u are interested its fun u can rip up and down the runway and it has great spots for pics let me kno if any are interested we have people form Jersey Pa Conn NY RI MA that come so any1 is welcome


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*floyd bennet field*

And what state might that be in?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *floyd bennet field*
> 
> And what state might that be in?


Ditto.


----------



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry its in new york.....its in brooklyn the address is 50 aviation road brooklyn ny


----------



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Feb 21*

ok the corvette guys didnt wanna wait till march sooo
Feb 21
11am
Floyd bennett field Brooklyn NY


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I doubt too many Corvette guys are actually going to drive their cars in the winter. There are enough people with GTO's and other preforance cars that won't... Plus standing outside in the cold doesn't seem all that appealing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I doubt too many Corvette guys are actually going to drive their cars in the winter. There are enough people with GTO's and other preforance cars that won't... Plus standing outside in the cold doesn't seem all that appealing. Just my 2 cents.




Well apparently they want to cause they were pushing for it to get moved to this month....march 21 is still on but alot of them didnt wanna wait so feb 21 and march 21


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

My car is in Hibernation. Feb is just too soon for me


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

screw that. i'll go. 21st isnt to far away. lets confirm guys. i predict upper 30's and sunny. unless im doing head gaskets.


----------



## Tommy6188 (Jul 13, 2009)

meet is feb 21 at 11 am and march 21 at 11 am floyd bennet field brooklyn...when u first enter floyd bennet make your first possible left...then go alittle of the road and we meet on the left i should be there around 1015 1030 jus so no1 passes the spot and gets lost in this place


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> screw that. i'll go. 21st isnt to far away. lets confirm guys. i predict upper 30's and sunny. unless im doing head gaskets.


hey, i was right. it's going to be 42 and sunny. woo hoo!:cheers :seeya


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so whats the count. 3?


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

can we get one together this month? the weather has been gorgeous.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> can we get one together this month? the weather has been gorgeous.


:agree


----------



## 04Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2010)

I like turtles!


----------

